# Anyone on here belong to archerytalk?



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Just curious to see if anyone on this forum belongs to archerytalk.com. I've been a member for a little while mostly to be able to see pics when I log in. I use it mainly for research with archery gear. I haven't been on for awhile so i log in and start lookin at new posts and stopped after a few minutes. Most of the posts are abunch of whinin or arguing. Pretty much enough to keep me from getting on the site again. So here's a kudos to the guys that make PT such a great site. There's never been a time I get on here that I regret. This is a very enjoyable forum and I appreciate the way its ran.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> Just curious to see if anyone on this forum belongs to archerytalk.com. I've been a member for a little while mostly to be able to see pics when I log in. I use it mainly for research with archery gear. I haven't been on for awhile so i log in and start lookin at new posts and stopped after a few minutes. Most of the posts are abunch of whinin or arguing. Pretty much enough to keep me from getting on the site again. So here's a kudos to the guys that make PT such a great site. There's never been a time I get on here that I regret. This is a very enjoyable forum and I appreciate the way its ran.


 Thanks for the compliments, we hope to keep it that way.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a member over there, I really only look at their DIY section over there. This really is the best forum I'm a member of, pretty sure I've upset people with a few comments I've made but it's always handled in an adult manner over here

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've lurked around many hunting, trapping and gun forums for a couple of years before I found Predator Talk. I was a guest for a VERY short period of time before I joined. It's the BEST hunting/trapping forum on the web IMHO.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> Just curious to see if anyone on this forum belongs to archerytalk.com. I've been a member for a little while mostly to be able to see pics when I log in. I use it mainly for research with archery gear. I haven't been on for awhile so i log in and start lookin at new posts and stopped after a few minutes. Most of the posts are abunch of whinin or arguing. Pretty much enough to keep me from getting on the site again. So here's a kudos to the guys that make PT such a great site. There's never been a time I get on here that I regret. This is a very enjoyable forum and I appreciate the way its ran.





hassell said:


> Thanks for the compliments, we hope to keep it that way.


+1 on hassells post, it's nice that people appreciate the efforts put forth. We started out from the beginning that way thanks to Chris Miller. Now it's up to *all of us* to maintain that respectful manner.


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

olsonfia said:


> Just curious to see if anyone on this forum belongs to archerytalk.com. I've been a member for a little while mostly to be able to see pics when I log in. I use it mainly for research with archery gear. I haven't been on for awhile so i log in and start lookin at new posts and stopped after a few minutes. Most of the posts are abunch of whinin or arguing. Pretty much enough to keep me from getting on the site again. So here's a kudos to the guys that make PT such a great site. There's never been a time I get on here that I regret. This is a very enjoyable forum and I appreciate the way its ran.


That sounds like another archery forum I visit occasionally. Dominated by a dozen or so regulars who all seem to know oneanother. As soon as a newbie posts something, he is almost always either ignored, or ridiculed. It is interesting to hear them whine and complain though. I visit the forum mainly for entertainment.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I M with ya fellas. I can't take the bickering I see in most places. I would rather not waste my time reading pettiness and arguing. Disagreement is good and makes for great conversation. I am always willing to change my opinion if someone shows me a better one. How the disagreement is handled by the members and moderators here is outstanding.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Not too many arguments on here's. Most of it seems to be good humored. Every thread I read over there has some sort of argument. And a lot of stuff is just pointless. If it wasn't for the diy or reviews on gear I wouldn't b a member there anymore


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, I wont say anything "I am trying to be good" and its causing me to drink ! lmao


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm on there ditto what ya all said!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I have to agree that this site is very well managed. I've spent a good bit of time lurking before i joined and outside of a few crappy remarks by a few guys who apparently think they are cute (you know who you are, and your not)things seem to be very respectful and VERY informative for beginners and pro's alike. I'm glad I found this site and joined a good group. Thank you.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ohhh come on now

im cute :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like pics of cacti,or ist it cactuss'?

nature at its finest lol

oh,was that cute?sorry if it was  (sarcassim intended)

i know what ya mean Ed,about causing one to drink

hell i even had a shot with my neighbors tonight

it was called a water moccasin


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Venom. And lots of it!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sg, this is the first thing i read this morning and about spit coffee all over the place

thats funny stuff

a water mccasin has peach schnapps and orange juice in it

i hate peach schnapps,i only tried it because its my youngest sons favorite drink

all i tasted was the schnapps,i hate peach schnapps an d thats all i tasted

thought it was disgusting,give me a shot of cabo wabo any day but not peach anything


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Still no remarks, but I am getting low on alcohol !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Hang in there buddy....your restraint is remarkable!!!.....I send you a case of something.LOL


right after he pays Don for dancing............LOL


----------

